# R.I.P. Royal Rebel



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

So, back in August of 2011, my boyfriend (year older than me and attending college in another state) saw a stunning 3 year old black and white shire colt on its way to slaughter. He bought him as well as a strawberry roan QH mare. The shire put up a bit of a fight, and my bf, Nate, let me name the horses. The shire ended up with the name Royal Rebel because Nate Said he acted like a royal "do what I say, when I say it" but liked to start trouble. He loved to steal Nate's hat. Nate was planning on selling him originally, but as he learned more about Rebel, he offered him to me. I gladly accepted and legally, Royal Rebel became mine. He kept the mare, Dixee Sunrise, for himself. Dixee and Rebel both lived on some land he rented. So, it was decided Rebel should stay out in AR there because that's where I intended to attend college at the time. So, we got him fixed and we found a trainer so he would be rideable. The more Nate told me about him, the more I loved him. Dixee and Rebel became inseperable. We'd had him for about two and a half months before we found a trainer. We got a vet check on his Coggins, and he failed, as did Dixee. We think they both would have tested positive before we got them (never saw another animal that might carry it since). Anyways, I remember being at school and getting that news. Royal rebel had to be euthanized, as did Dixee. They were buried in that field where they lived. So, I guess I have technically had a horse, but, I never met him (though I met his bills personally). Anyways, I guess the reason I
Posting this is because it hurt to talk about it for a long time and finally loOking for a horse so,.. Yeah. I MIGHT have one pic of him about (comp w/ all his pics crashed) if I can find it, I'll post it later. Pure black with white feathering and a big blaze
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## w33bsh (Jun 1, 2012)

Rip to both of them x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

How sad! I'm so sorry.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Awe so sad RIP Royal Rebel and Dixee


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Found his baby picture his breeder sent us when we tracked him down (I added the name to it right after I named him):


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

awe I am so sorry.. RIP sweet horses


----------

